
Thinking about buying an Apple Watch? Take a look at the Moto 360 - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2982309/ios/review-apple-watch-vs-moto-360-motorola-android-wear.html?nsdr=true
======
stevep2007
Motorola offers its Moto Maker, a website where the buyer can tweak the
watch's design until they're happy with it. Now that Android Wear devices like
the Moto 360 are supported on the iPhone, even iPhone users should take a look
at the Moto 360, because it may be a better fit with their style and app
preferences.

